# Cartier Tank Solo Review



## V10K+ (Jul 8, 2012)

My Cartier Tank was delivered today. I purchased it off the bay for $1250 in excellent condition.

Here is a photo on my wrist:








I must say watch is even nicer in person than online. It is very comfortable, thin and light (what I was looking for in this watch). I almost don't know I am wearing it. I must say I am very happy with the purchase just not sure if I could have waited and found it cheaper. Before purchasing I debated between L and XL model and personally I am happier with the L model. The XL is thicker and I like the thinness of this watch. I do feel a bit cautious wearing it as it looks like it will be easily scratched on the bottom of the band. I don't think it will go well with t-shirts and jeans as the band is very shiny but will work fine in business casual. I think the dial must be made out of ceramic or some interesting material. It almost glows in dim conditions and looks very elegant.

Thanks to everyone WIS for helping find this! I highly recommend it. Cartier made a watch into a piece of jewelry.


----------



## TedPhatana (Nov 1, 2011)

CONGRATS!!!!! get a nice leather bad too.....


----------



## V10K+ (Jul 8, 2012)

TedPhatana said:


> CONGRATS!!!!! get a nice leather bad too.....


Where do you get the leather bands from online? I am a bit confused on how to open and close the metal band, is it a strong pull or is there a particular trick?


----------



## TedPhatana (Nov 1, 2011)

Oooh be careful with that one my friend, I never owned a cartier watch with a metal bracelet. I think you can go online to the Cartier website and get instructions on how to close it and open it properly, I think you can get a cartier leather band from an authorized cartier dealer..


----------



## ROBHSTUCK (Feb 4, 2013)

Congratulations. Enjoy.


----------

